# Central Indiana- truck plow spreader salt shovels...Ready!



## 1guy (Jan 26, 2014)

posts)

Good morning, I live in Hendricks County but I am available for work anywhere in North Central Indiana...Anderson/Muncie To Crawfordsville. 2000 F250 Meyer straight blade tailgate spreader shovels 500lbs salt insurance 3 years pushing 4 years in biz. My truck will sit in the drive once again if I can't work. I think that's stupid and a waste when 30 miles north of me 2-4 / 4+. Please send me a brief text about work you need covered. If it sounds good I will call you immediately! 1 guy and a mower, LLC Kevin... 317-938-4814 please text first, or you will be putting the baby back to sleep.


----------

